# Whats that extra red cable



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Been looking under the drivers seat on my 2003 Swift Sundance...was expecting to see the leisure battery with a white/orange cable attached to the negative terminal and a blue/brown cable attached to the positive......but surprise surprise there is also a single red cable attached to the positive.... 

Both positive cables are fused in the same holder the red one being 10 amp.... 

The whole set up looks to be original... I looked on the wiring diagram and there are no red cables..

Does anyone have any idea what this red cable is for?

Many thanks


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

If you have a diesel heater, the extra cable may be to feed this, as the glowplug takes a lot of power, or possibly an inverter.

Otherwise, is there any extra 12v accessories installed, over and above the converters original equipment?

You could always turn on all your 12v equipment, then pull the fuse to see what goes out/does not work!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cable*

how long is a piece of string whilst looking for a needle in a haystack springs to mind!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Could it be the last owner has linked the leisure and engine battery's together, so the engine battery gets charged when on EHU or solar panel (Clive Mott setup, instead of a battery master) look and see if is linked to the engine battery

Charlie


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

You could disconnect it and see what doesn't work

Alan H


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> You could disconnect it and see what doesn't work
> 
> Alan H


Best answer so far!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Erect....err... ejection seat?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Assuming that you have initally checked that everything works at the present, the only way if you can't identify it is to pull the fuse out and then see what (if anything) does not work any more.

10a is probably not a lights type circuit but is also not a very heavy current for 12v.

Good luck!

Dave


----------

